# Tony Gillam and Abbey Motorsport LTD



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

On the 8th of August we nearly lost the founder of this great family business, Tony had a fairly slow speed off from his motorbike but unfortunately the injuries he received during the accident have meant he is still under hospital care. His true strength and pure grit have brought him back from life threatening injuries. 

Abbey Motorsport would sincerely like to thank all their valued customers who have stood by us during this difficult time and kept Tony in their thoughts. We are so very grateful to all the Abbey boys, they have truly pulled together allowing Mark & Sarah valuable time out to spend with their Dad and be there to support him as much as possible. 

Abbey Motorsport have a truly great team, thank you all.

Thankfully Tony is improving every day and we are all looking forward to the day he can rejoin us at the workshop, which, he can not wait to do!

Abbey Motorsport is still open for business as usual.

Thanks


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Sorry to hear that about Tony, but he is tough chap and wish him a speedy recovery!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Wish him well from GTR register admin dude!!


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

sorry to hear about that, wishing him a speedy recovery!


----------



## LozGT (Dec 8, 2005)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery Tony. I hope you're back to full strength very soon. First time I met you was in 2001 when you tuned R32Combat's GTSt and you were kind enough to spend time talking to us even though it was obvious we didn't have a clue what we were on about. 

Take care and get well soon.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Bloody hell, I didn't know that!

Glad he's on the mend, please give him our regards and let's hope he is back in the workshop doing what he does best ASAP!


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

All the best to tony but I think his biggest comfort will come from knowing his team are behind him kudos to you


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Hope he gets well soon and continues recovering!


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

Thats not good! wish him a speedy recovery!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

The past aside, get well soon Tony, hope it's a speedy recovery!

Matt.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Best wishes Tony


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

all the best guys


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Get well soon Tony....

I'm sure its comforting to know that, when things like this happen, everyone pulls out the stops to provide support to both you and the business.

:thumbsup:

TT


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

get well soon from the team here.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

get well soon Tony and best wishes to Mark, Sara and family


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

best wishes guys


----------



## Little Legs (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your accident Tony. I hope your recovery is a quick and full one. Looking forward to seeing you back in the office the next time the car comes in for a service.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Hope he's back on his feet soon, take it easy


----------



## shark79 (Dec 11, 2011)

Don't know him personally but i wish him a speedy recovery .


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

As I said on f'book sending my thoughts and best wishes to you all. Tone is a very lucky chap to have you guys looking after him, you're all doing a wonderful job! Keeping everything crossed for a full and speedy recovery..
Sam


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Get well soon mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Really sorry to hear the news. Glad it is not too serious and he will be ok
Get well soon Tony.


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

Jeeez, didn't know about that.

Best wishes and a speedy recovery to Tony!

Get well soon mate!

Many regards to the whole Abbey team!


----------



## D_m4n (Oct 4, 2006)

Get well soon.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Very best wishes to Tony and family and here's hoping you will be back to your best as soon as is possible. Kind regards, Malc


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Wishing Tony a fast and speedy recovery..


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Over 8 weeks have passed since Tony my Dad had his accident , he is now home recuperating, still having Physio and therapy session but today was the 1st time he came back to the Abbey Motorsport headquarters;

Made me have a tear in my eye to see him sat at his desk and in the workshop;

He is getting so much better sure it wont be long before he is back in his engine building room.


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Great news for the Abbey set up, take it easy Tony, and back to best of health.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Really really happy to see this mark, I know it will still be a long road but if you need me to come down and take the old git out for breakfast I'd be more than happy to do so! Tell him I'll treat him and hopefully that will kick start his memory... 
Will be in touch when I get back to blighty!!! 
Sending my best thoughts and wishes to you all


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just seen this.

Glad Tony is on the mend.

All the best,

Mark


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

all the best Mark!


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

great to see Tony is on the mend


----------



## Little Legs (Aug 29, 2011)

Great to see you up and about again Tony


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*Tony Gillam*

Sorry to fetch up an old thread folks but a few days short of 8 mths from the date
Of my bike accident I thought it was maybe time to tell fellow Skyline enthusiasts where I am in my recovery particularly as I have heard rumours of my permanent retirement!

I suffered a fractured skull,fractured neck as well as several contusions/bleeds to my brain in a relatively low speed accident. I was lucky in that my son was following me and with the help of a passing fireman saved me from choking on my vommit and swallowing my tongue....
When the air ambulance arrived I was quickly diagnosed as having Traumatic Brain Injury and luckily for me was placed in an induced coma very quickly.

This coupled with not having to have any intrusive surgery has undoubtabley allowed a remarkable recovery!

So at this stage of my recovery I am back at work mostly assembling engines and general duties and have been allowed to drive again and therefore to sample the thrill of these wonderful cars which I have been sampling for 24yrs!

I still like to talk to fellow petrol heads and some of the best therapy I have had is just that! So please drop in for a cuppa and a chat...I will be so pleased to.

see you!
Tony Gillam


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

:thumbsup:It's good to hear your are back doing the things you enjoy.:thumbsup:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Amazing that so much can be done in the golden hour to reduce the severity of the injuries, especially with the head. Great to see such a recovery Tony, doubt I'll be able to pop in for a brew or a chat but if you're at any of the events this year, you're welcome to one.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Awesome news Tony, thanks for the update :thumbsup:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Nice one tone!!! You're doing brilliantly:bowdown1:


----------



## Little Legs (Aug 29, 2011)

It was nice to see how well your recovery is coming along when i popped in on Thursday Tony even if you did turn your nose up at the offer of a jam doughnut :chuckle: Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*jam doughnuts!!!!*

Sorry but having trouble keeping the weight off!!!!


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Welcome 'back' so to speak Tony. Looking forward to seeing you at Pod in a couple of weeks?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, serious injuries. Just shows how early treatment speeds recovery.

Glad to hear you're doing so well and can drive gtr's again!


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear this , hope is is well and back to normal soon


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Good to see that you have made a recovery I am sure you can enjoy a donut every now and again!


----------



## Andy616 (Oct 23, 2012)

Blimey, that's quite a list of injuries. Glad to hear you're back at work.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Well done Tony, great to see your doing well:thumbsup:


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

That is some great news Tony, glad to hear you are back on boost and pushing a phenomenal recovery. You were seriously injured.

It is great to see that you are back at work already doing what you seem to have loved doing all the past 20+ years. You need your work and work and customers need you - win win.

Wish you all the best mate and enjoy.

Many regards,
Karim


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Good to hear you are back on duty Tony.

See you on May 1st if you are working that day?


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Never heard or saw this.

Glad youre ok Tony and on the road to recovery. If I was still living in Caterham I'd pop in...hopefully soon enough though. You guys have always treated me well since around 1999!!!
Take care and hope to chat soon


----------

